# 17 OCT 08 BOQ Course at PAC Region



## rage (23 Sep 2008)

I got confirmation I have been course loaded on the 17 OCT 08 BOQ Course in PAC Region. Just interested to hear the age range of pers. on this course for those attending. When I was PRES I was always the oldest on course. If it's easier to state I am 30 something I do understand. It was HELL being on a course with immature kids. Hoping the CIC may be different.


----------



## catalyst (23 Sep 2008)

The fall boq's tend to be more "mature" canadidates as the youngun's are in school. 

Once the load list is published I'll tell you about who I know


----------



## Acer Syrup (23 Sep 2008)

good point on the out of high school superstars! I'm twenty four and will also be joining you on course. By the By, course load is already out. I'm excited to get away from the daily grind of the office..... but I will be missing our first FTX, because of the push back on the dates.


----------



## gwp (23 Sep 2008)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> The fall boq's tend to be more "mature" canadidates as the youngun's are in school.  Once the load list is published I'll tell you about who I know


http://www.cadets.gc.ca/pac/rcis/CourseLoadFiles/BOQLoad.pdf


----------



## catalyst (23 Sep 2008)

The ones that I know on the course are about 20 years old ....thats about half the group. 
But - they are a good bunch. 
I'll investigate further.


----------

